# What is highlight in Direct Rip software



## Dark and Wilder (Mar 28, 2017)

Hey all, beginners question: what is the highlight in Rip software refer to ehen printing on darks? Changing this would have what effect? I noticed on some white areas of prints, had picked up some red (maybe bleed over?).

Also ive noticed that there settings relating to it such as: none, by channel, etc. 

Thanks for any input!


----------



## jimhack3 (Jan 23, 2007)

Hey Im a newbie now. Just got a freejet330tx.


Did you ever find out what the highlight does in the directRip software?


Any tips or tricks that you may have are appreciated!


Im trying to print solid black on white tees and solid White on Black tees, It always adds cyan or another color instead of just one color Argh!!! Any reason for this. I create design in RGB, and save a .png.


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

jimhack3 said:


> Hey Im a newbie now. Just got a freejet330tx.
> 
> 
> Did you ever find out what the highlight does in the directRip software?
> ...


Highlight in DTG is referring to "white highlight".
In regular CMYK printing, the printer will skip all white areas in your design as if they were transparent. 
In "white highlight" mode the printer will actually print the white areas with white color.


----------

